# Neutral gear?



## MotherHucker (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey does anyone know how to make a neutral gear?


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Use cassette spacers or the SIC USA Aaron Chase neutral gear

Check it out here: http://sicusa.com/products.php#

Scroll down a little, its at the bottom


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You can buy one from SIC, you can make them out of PVC or cassette spacers.


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

does any one on this forum actually ride with one?


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

hofferfish said:


> does any one on this forum actually ride with one?


ive never tried one.

personally i think id be horrible with it because i didnt learn with it. I tend to use the backpedal to control speed, and like being in gear so i can crank the back wheel to flick the bike around (also use the brake, but i know the crank plays a part).


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

I used to run something similar on my trials bike with a miniature four speed casette assembled out of Surly singlespeed cogs, and then a stack of old casette spacers. It worked good for the application, but I found I prfer backpedalling to having a full on neutral gear. Try it out, it's definitely interesting to ride one and see if you like it. Just dont forget what gear you're in and slam down on the pedals with no resistance...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

you dont want one. one of the biggest parts is being able to revert. and that uses your gears and casette. I ran my P.1 brakeless almost the whole time, its not the brake that you turn around on, its your gears. just go SS or make sure you're in around 4th gear as to not drop your chain whilst backpedaling and reverting.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I've got a SIC Chase neutral ring, unused still in the package. 

If anybody is interested pm me and make an offer, you would have to pay shipping though.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

id go with the chase, seems a little safer


----------



## Garson413 (Nov 29, 2005)

hofferfish said:


> does any one on this forum actually ride with one?


I spent a few months riding one, and the only thing that I could do with it that I couldn't do without it is rear wheel G turns. They can definitely be fun to play around with, but a lot of people seem to think they're a magical way to learn fakie tricks. They really only help for getting into tricks from fakie when you need to carry speed, but it's actually harder than just pedaling backwards.


----------

